# new performance package?



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon, is there any truth to this? The guy says he works in BMW sales...

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=1469915&page=1


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

Spiderm0n said:


> *Jon, is there any truth to this? The guy says he works in BMW sales...
> 
> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=1469915&page=1 *


His IP checks out.

OrgName: Moss Motor, Inc-BMW
OrgID: MMI-41

NetRange: 208.251.5.96 - 208.251.5.127
CIDR: 208.251.5.96/27
NetName: UU-208-251-5-96-D8
NetHandle: NET-208-251-5-96-1
Parent: NET-208-192-0-0-1
NetType: Reassigned
Comment:
RegDate: 2002-02-11
Updated: 2002-02-11

TechHandle: DR1211-ARIN
TechName: Roberts, Danny
TechPhone: +1-337-235-9086
TechEmail: [email protected]

# ARIN Whois database, last updated 2002-12-08 20:00
# Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's Whois database.

I think this guy was around at the Org for a while a year or so ago. He pissed a lot of people off. But this thread looked innocuous.

As someone in that thread pointed out, it must be the "HP" package that is to be released. HP must mean "High Performance". At least it's getting an actual HP bump.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

only a 10HP gain doesn't seem worth it


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

My (purely speculative) guess is that it's just the same motor + CAI/Exhaust mods.

<$1k aftermarket, $4-5k from BMW.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The whole damn orgazization at BMWNA is as tight lipped as
can be right now with regards to new product offerings...

Not only that, thanks to yours truly, I hear that strict new
guidelines are about to be unveiled to all BMW Center 
Personnel with regards to what is and what is not 
acceptable for posting on the Internet.

There has been a whole wave of backlash coming from
Corporate HQ in NJ; I have strongs doubts as to 
the veracity of that post.

Forget dealership personnel,
BMWNA employees have been terminated for
leaking info such as this. 

:tsk: 

If I had to speculate (and this is my purely personal opinion),
I'd say no to the truth of the post.

As the rumor mill turns...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Not only that, thanks to yours truly, I hear that strict new
> guidelines are about to be unveiled to all BMW Center
> Personnel with regards to what is and what is not
> acceptable for posting on the Internet.
> *


I just cannot understand why they care that a few hundred of their most dedicated customers get advance word of new offerings.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

TD said:


> *I just cannot understand why they care that a few hundred of their most dedicated customers get advance word of new offerings. *


Tom,

This information came out in a BMWNA Press Release
today posted on Centernet for all of the dealers.
Facing economic sanctions I elected to keep
my mouth shut.

Believe it or not, I have been told that I may not even 
post BMW "Press Releases" on the Internet...

Is a "Press Release" not public information???

What is wrong with this picture?

I am the General Sales Manager of a BMW Center, 
yet I am not allowed to share relevant product information
with my friends and customers.

I'll tell you one thing, I am not as in love with BMW as I 
used to be...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Tom,
> 
> This information came out in a BMWNA Press Release
> today posted on Centernet for all of the dealers.
> ...


That's truly unfortunate. And what I said stands.

I don't doubt you for one second, but their outlook is absurdly short-sighted.

The population of boards like this influence more purchases than they realize. We are the loonies the non-car guys talk to before they make their decisions. And we, of course, buy cars more often and are willing to drop a larger percentage of disposable income on our cars.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> The population of boards like this influence more purchases than they realize. We are the loonies the non-car guys talk to before they make their decisions. And we, of course, buy cars more often and are willing to drop a larger percentage of disposable income on our cars. *


I hadn't really thought about it like that, but its true. In my circle of familly and friends I am the "car guy". I know about all the new cars, and make recomendations accordingly.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Tom,
> 
> This information came out in a BMWNA Press Release
> today posted on Centernet for all of the dealers.
> ...


What the hell are they (BMWNA) so worried about us (the general public) knowing? Do they not want their consumers to be informed/knowledgeable? Maybe it's the fact that many times the comsumer is more informed than a BMW sales advisor because of information found via the internet?


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon,

Maybe a back door needs to be established. Pick a cooperative, dependable enthusiast, who has nothing to lose by pissing off BMWNA. Channel anything 'sensitive' through him, through personal email, being careful to camoflage anything that might be traceable back to you.

The information gets out, and you have plausible deniability.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

TD said:


> *The population of boards like this influence more purchases than they realize. We are the loonies the non-car guys talk to before they make their decisions. And we, of course, buy cars more often and are willing to drop a larger percentage of disposable income on our cars. *


Very true. if it wasn't for lurking these boards, I would never have even thought of dropping the cash for an E46 at such an age. Fact is, many of us here are severely influenced to spend more and more money on BMW's and BMW accessories. For crying out loud, how many people here have upgraded their _steering wheels_ to M versions, ordered from BMW? How many people are on their 2nd, 3rd, or 4th BMW in less than 8 years?

Lets give something back to the people who deserve it, BMW.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Well here's the text of the press release, as posted on the BMW NA web site:

BMW Introduces the 330i Performance Package To Debut at the Los Angeles International Auto Show 
The quintessential sport sedan once again raises the performance bar 

December 9th, 2002, Woodcliff Lake, NJ… An all-new Performance Package for the 2003 330i Sedan will make its debut at the Los Angeles International Auto Show on January 2nd, 2003 and begin production in March. The 330i sedan continues to win comparison test after comparison test on the strength of its performance and handling prowess. Never being a company to leave well enough alone, with the introduction of the Performance Package BMW will raise the driving experience to an even higher standard. 

There is no aspect of the driving experience that has not been enhanced by the Performance Package. Modifications to the 3.0-liter in-line six-cylinder engine yield a ten horsepower increase to 235. For the first time in a 330i it will include a six-speed manual transmission with a short-throw shifter. With the addition of a shorter final drive the 330i with a Performance Package will accelerate from 0 – 60 miles-per-hour in 6 seconds, about half a second faster than a standard 330i. To match the performance a new sports suspension more finally tuned than the 330i’s standard sport suspension is mated to 18-inch wheels with mixed-size performance tires. The look and feel of the interior has been refined with cloth and Alcantara sport seats matching the Alcantara sport steering wheel. An anthracite headliner and Black cube aluminum trim complete the interior look. Silver cube aluminum trim is optional. The instrumentation includes red needles while the tachometer reflects the modified engine’s 300 higher rpm limit. 

From the outside the 330i Performance Package will be immediately apparent from its Aerodynamic Package, black headlight trim and high gloss shadowline trim. The aforementioned 18-inch wheels and tires and new exhaust that not only appears but also sounds more aggressive complete the look.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

*Will it trickle down to Ci and Cic?*

Press release makes no mention of availability for coupes (or cabrios). Seems a bit curious, given there seems to be a penchant for enthusiasts to prefer coupes.

Jon, to the extent the information is public, any idea whether the coupes or cabrios will be available with this package?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Centernet? What is centernet? Do dealers confer with other dealers via message boards, chat rooms or the like while logged onto centernet.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Lori said:


> *Centernet? What is centernet? Do dealers confer with other dealers via message boards, chat rooms or the like while logged onto centernet. *


It is a dealer communication system that brings parts, service and sales info to the various dealers from BMWNA. It contains most of the info that the dealers would have on site, only through the internet.

The sales department can track vehicle availability and check inventory.

The service department can access TIS and service bulletins

It also allows the dealership personnel to take a number of tests to become certified in certain areas, such as when new systems or models come out.

It is a fancy and elaborate site, it is much more than a messageboard or chatroom!


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Tom,
> 
> This information came out in a BMWNA Press Release
> today posted on Centernet for all of the dealers.
> ...


A car company is foolish if it believes little leaks of information, good or bad, doesn't spur interest in their brand.
Don't let it get to you, a lot of individuals at times loose their focus and forget what its like in the "trenches" &#8230;&#8230;I'm sure they wouldn't enjoy having you sell another brand against them.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't mean to hijack so this will be my last question on the subject. 
Theoreticly, could two or more dealers use Centernet in such a manner as to share information amoungst themselves regarding prospective cutomers with the intention being to manipulate the consumer at the buying, selling, financing or trading levels of a transaction.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Lori said:


> *I don't mean to hijack so this will be my last question on the subject.
> Theoreticly, could two or more dealers use Centernet in such a manner as to share information amoungst themselves regarding prospective cutomers with the intention being to manipulate the consumer at the buying, selling, financing or trading levels of a transaction. *


If they wanted to, they could use a telephone to do that.

However, it's illegal.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Lori said:


> *I don't mean to hijack so this will be my last question on the subject.
> Theoreticly, could two or more dealers use Centernet in such a manner as to share information amoungst themselves regarding prospective cutomers with the intention being to manipulate the consumer at the buying, selling, financing or trading levels of a transaction. *


This could happen, but not through Centernet. There is no inter-dealer communication in Centernet. It is mainly to relay info from BMWNA to the dealer and vice-versa. The only things that a dealer can find out about another dealer is what cars they have in inventory. There are no messageboards, chat rooms, etc.


----------

